# Black ET-732's Now In-Stock!



## tjohnson (Apr 15, 2013)

*Just Arrived!*

*Black ET-732's - $59.99 + Free Shipping*

*ORDER NOW!*

*https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732BLK*













ET-732 Group_Comp_Black.jpg



__ tjohnson
__ Apr 15, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 15, 2013)

That looks really cool Todd! You are really tempting me now! I don't need another therm but I just might have to get one just for the cool factor!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 15, 2013)

Aw man I just bought a white one from you.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 16, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> That looks really cool Todd! You are really tempting me now! I don't need another therm but I just might have to get one just for the cool factor!



Well I just had to do it! Mines on the way! 
Thanks Todd!


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 16, 2013)

Daaaamn!!!! That's s nice looking therm.


----------



## kingfishcam (Apr 16, 2013)

Why sir, must you continue to have cool stuff on sale every month??
Now I have to try and explain why I need a black maverick to match the black smoker.
:)


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 16, 2013)

I would like to add that Todd is also running a special this month:

Promotion for April 2013

$10 Off $50+ Order at A-MAZE-N PRODUCTS

COUPON CODE = SMF10BUCKS

http://www.amazenproducts.com


Offer Ends 4/30/13


and this coupon code "CAN" be used to get the new Black ET-732 so that means you get an ET-732 for less than 50 bucks with FREE shipping!!! Try and find that somewhere else.....I don't think so!!!!!!  Trust me, I just ordered one for $49.99!!


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 16, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I would like to add that Todd is also running a special this month:
> 
> Promotion for April 2013
> 
> ...


Thanks S2K... i'll be ordering also!


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 17, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Well I just had to do it! Mines on the way!
> Thanks Todd!



I ordered this last night at 8:04pm and received an email at 11:28am this morning that it had shipped USPS Priority, which means I will have it on Friday!!!
*That is some Fast service!!!!!!! :2thumbs:*


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2013)

He has super fast shipping.  Anything I order I have it in 3 days.


----------



## mossymo (Apr 18, 2013)

I am excited, my wife ordered one yesterday!


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 18, 2013)

I just ordered the ET-732, first time I've ordered anything from Todd....W/ in 15 minutes i had a tracking #!!!    Very impressive!


----------



## roller (Apr 18, 2013)

I need one...


----------



## flareside92 (Apr 20, 2013)

I placed an order on Thursday the 18th around noon and within a couple hours had shipping notification. Today is Saturday. Just received my order! 

I haven't been on alot since moving a year ago but it is nice to see that somehtings don't change.

Fast shipping, great customer service, STILL very impressive.

Thanks Todd!


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 20, 2013)

Flareside92 said:


> I placed an order on Thursday the 18th around noon and within a couple hours had shipping notification. Today is Saturday. Just received my order!
> 
> I haven't been on alot since moving a year ago but it is nice to see that somehtings don't change.
> 
> ...


Huh, I ordered mine at about 4 pm on the 18th but i'm in Indiana...hopefully Monday?


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 20, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I ordered this last night at 8:04pm and received an email at 11:28am this morning that it had shipped USPS Priority, which means I will have it on Friday!!!
> *That is some Fast service!!!!!!! :2thumbs:*



Was delivered about 11:30am on Friday and boy the black one does look a lot cooler than the white one!!!













102_1319.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Apr 20, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 20, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Was delivered about 11:30am on Friday and boy the black one does look a lot cooler than the white one!!!


Yea i just checked my status on their website from ordering Thursday...Do you get a tracking #?


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 20, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Yea i just checked my status on their website from ordering Thursday...Do you get a tracking #?



Yes you should have gotten an email with the subject line of "A-MAZE-N Products, LLC has sent you a package".


----------



## mossymo (Apr 20, 2013)

Fast speedy service from Todd once again as ours arrived yesterday... man this ET-732 looks sexy in black!


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 20, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Yes you should have gotten an email with the subject line of "A-MAZE-N Products, LLC has sent you a package".


Ok cool, i missed that ....processed through my sort facility so i should have it Monday!   Thanks


----------



## seenred (Apr 20, 2013)

Cool...really wanna order one of these...even though I don't really need it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## mossymo (Apr 20, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Cool...really wanna order one of these...even though I don't really need it :biggrin:
> 
> Red




Can never have too many smokers & grills, butane bbq torches, meat thermometers, guns or flashlights!


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 20, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Cool...really wanna order one of these...even though I don't really need it :biggrin:
> 
> Red



I really didn't need one but the cool factor made me do it!!!


----------



## racincowboy (Apr 20, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I really didn't need one but the cool factor made me do it!!!


My name is Lance and I have a Smoking addiction. I too didnt need one but as someone said before can never have too many.  I needed new probes as well so why not get a new black et-732 and new probes with free shipping and a 10 dollar discount. Cant beat that no matter how you look at it. Todd is a great guy, a small business owner and has excellent customer service. He will get my dollars everytime.


----------

